

Rick Santorum Launches White House Bid - Mitchhhs
http://www.wsj.com/articles/rick-santorum-to-launch-second-white-house-bid-1432730474

======
timebomb
You can view the full article and bypass the subscription wall by googling the
article link.
[https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%...](https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Frick-
santorum-to-launch-second-white-house-bid-1432730474)

------
doctorwho
For all your news about Rick Santorum
[http://www.santorum.com/](http://www.santorum.com/)

------
CyberDildonics
Instead of the press release, news sites should just put a link to whatever
book these guys are promoting.

